# Seeking sub in Madison, WI



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking for a sub in the Madison area. I have a bunch of residential and a large commercial lot on the west side I will likely be subbing out this winter. 
Must have the abilitly to do sidewalks.
Would involve plowing, shoveling and salting. (although that can be optional if you aren't set up for salting)

Let me know if you have any interest and we can discuss the details.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We sub out some work in Madison, we have a very reliable cheap guy I will Pm you his info tomorrow


----------



## wisupra (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm currently looking to pick up some sub work. you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## rbraun (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you still looking???


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Pm me your contact info


----------

